# Body repair 1967 GTO



## mikesko (Feb 15, 2017)

New here I have a 1967 GTO and need to know if anyone has tried this . Rear package tray for 66 67 chevelle will this work in The GTO or are there other options ? Im not concerned about original .
Thank you


----------



## 1966GT0 (Jan 17, 2016)

Not sure about the tray, but the window and moldings are the same so you may be on to something. I would check AMD and see if they are the same part number. Good luck.
Rob


----------

